# Hundreds of medical professionals arrested for scamming millions from Medicare



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Hundreds of medical professionals arrested for scamming millions from Medicare by Jonathan Benson (NaturalNews) Representing the largest medical fraud case in history, federal authorities have arrested more than 100 doctors, nurses, physical therapists, and other medical professionals for allegedly swindling hundreds of millions of dollars from the federal Medicare program. The violators, who were busted [...]

*Read More...*


----------

